# Shamrock sig



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

just wanted to know how many points it would cost me to have someone make me a really cool Ken Shamrock sig:dunno:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

talk to Trey.b he well do this kind of stuff for 100 points or so.

he did my avitar.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I can do it and I don't care for points but I usually get given around 1,000.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I found this Johnny the homicidal Maniac one that suits these forums well so if you guys make one I will pay for them but dont be hurt if I dont use them right away, but I will use them for my mancrush on shamrock I am sure will over power me liking johnny

oh and I am so giving more then a thousand so you will just have to shut up and take the extra points


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> I found this Johnny the homicidal Maniac one that suits these forums well so if you guys make one I will pay for them but dont be hurt if I dont use them right away, but I will use them for my mancrush on shamrock I am sure will over power me liking johnny


Now thats a comic that can freak you out. (Sorry for going off topic.)


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I just won't hurry to get it done then.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Now thats a comic that can freak you out. (Sorry for going off topic.)



It is sooo my favorite comics of all time.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Shamrock Sig*

How's this?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

hey thanks man I def. like and will for sure use it when I get done with my current one. 

I'm donating to you now:thumb02:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks.

Enjoy it.

Think Ken will ever fight again???


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I would like him to but only if he came back seriuse and trained his but off


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

That would kick a**.

It's a shame, in my opinion, but there has never been a discussion that in his fight with Rich Franklin, Shamrock slipped while delivering a kick. That slip allowed Rich to assume a superior position and gain the win.

If Shamrock never threw that kick, where would that fight have gone? It's not like Franklin showed any dominant moments before that.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah I have always wondered what people thought would have happen but most of the forum members now are ones that have only seen shamrock with tito and I dont care to listen to all their oppinions again in a thread. 

Its funny but I have said many times If shamrock would have came back and beat tito in that last match it would have been my favorite fight of all time for that fight more then any I wanted one fighter to win.


----------

